
Show HN: Crowdsourced and curated list of books by women - kzograf
https://thebooksbywomen.com/
======
kzograf
Hi, creator of this project here.

I am a software product manager with background in programming. I am creating
#BooksByWomen at thebooksbywomen.com, curating a list of books written by
women, especially in the tech/business category as a side project. You could
head out to [https://www.producthunt.com/makers-
festival-2019/voting#tiny...](https://www.producthunt.com/makers-
festival-2019/voting#tiny-apps) and vote if you like it.

Made with: Sheet2site.com.com The love and help from the communities at
WomenMake, Women in Product, Tech Ladies and a lot of my friends.

I read Cathy O’Neils book on algorithms: Weapons of Math Destruction, I
absolutely loved it. It resonated with me on a lot of insights I was seeing
myself in my career. So I paid attention to women authors in my network and
there are so many that never would have reached me through traditional
marketing and social media if I hadn’t sought them out specifically. This is
why I am curating and maintaining this list and want it to succeed.

What I would ideally want to do: * Create a page to honor my supporters *
Publish regular bi-weekly interview with women authors about their journey *
Publish featured books based on common themes, coming up * Create a browser
extension where this content can be shared effectively I do hold a fulltime
job, so carving out time would be a challenge, any support helps. You can also
support me most directly by visiting the site and buying some books from
awesome female authors, I make a small affiliate commission from Amazon.

You can also support me by buying me coffee or ramen on Patreon:
[https://www.patreon.com/kalinaz](https://www.patreon.com/kalinaz)

